# Squiggles to the spur



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Leaving in the morning heading to the 100 fathom line dropping the baits then on to the spur. Post a report tommorow. Target species anything with a bill.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the report! I'll be making that trip next weekend.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Where's the report?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Check the date! It wouldn't help much now, lol!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/squiggles-spur-155532/

I posted the report bruh. You just missed it lol.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice Dolphins anyway.


----------

